# Solar Battery Charger



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out which of the portable folding (or roll up), solar battery chargers is the best for the money. Looking for something to charge AAA and AA batteries, (C and D batteries too if there is one). Also want something to charge devices with a usb cable like a Kindle Reader. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store...art&catalogId=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201

These are the types I purchased. Just remember 2=1.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Why folding/roll up??

They are more fragile, and I doubt they can make full output for many years.

At any rate, shoot for a 12 volt system. Any device charger that can be found with a "lighter plug" end on it will charge your device from 12 volts. I also have several AAA, AA and D battery chargers that run off of 12 volts. 

12 volt-to-5 volt (USB) chargers are very common and cheap.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

$3.95 free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Way-Car-C...harger-Power-Adapter-DC-12V-USB-/290744938474

$1.99 free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Mini...Adaptor-Adapter-For-IPhone-IPod-/160882857740

$9.99 free shipping (with EIGHT 2700mAh AA batteries!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-AA-Rechargable-Battery-Home-Car-12v-Charger-/130800069543


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

The fold-up ones are actually *more* durable due to the enduring nature of the amorphous solar cells. 
I carry the same exact model as Marcus in my bugout pack, and I've converted over to AA and USB power on everything I carry in the pack. My flashlights, my FRS/GMRS, my NVGs, my handwarmer are all AA or USB.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Redtail said:


> T due to the enduring nature of the amorphous solar cells.


Amorphous has much less power output per square foot of area than Crystalline.

It depends on what he wants to do.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Redtail said:


> ... and I've converted over to AA and USB power on everything I carry in the pack. My flashlights, my FRS/GMRS, my NVGs, my handwarmer are all AA or USB.


I'd also suggest purchasing high quality rechargeable batteries.
http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-SEC-N16...e=UTF8&qid=1352748458&sr=1-6&keywords=eneloop

Notice this kit has C & D cell adapters.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Too bad that Eneloop kit won't charge from a 12 volt source....


----------

